# what size tubs do you use for your leopard geckos?



## ConnorTrussell (Apr 5, 2012)

Just want everyones opinion about what size tub/rub they use, if you watch some videos from the states what they keep them in is around 12inchx12inch and too small imo, I'm looking into breeding for the first time and looking for homemade racking with storage tubs and want to know what size you personally use, I'm looking into the 62litre tub with measurements of 80cmx40cmx25cm (WxLxH). Thanks for any replies and sorry if what I say makes no sense and is all jibberish too you (a)


----------



## Mal (Jul 22, 2007)

We use a mix of 33 litre and 50 litres RUBs in the main rack each housing a single adult. They have the same floor space, just different depths. For sub adults and small adults we have also begun to use the 24.5 litre RUBs. These are a bit harder to track down but their dimensions are exactly the same as the now defunct large contico tubs. 

The videos of the small size tubs with multiple adult leos in each one that are circulating on you tube etc are awful. The saddest part is that some of these guys are big names in what is to them an industry. I just hope their practices dont creep into the hobby in this country.


----------



## roddymclaren (Mar 11, 2011)

Call me silly but i dont use rubs. 3ft and 2ft vivs are so cheap second hand (usually with a heatmat and some lighting and othertimes including a matstat) from 20-30quid. i split 2ft in to 2 for 4 hatchlings , 3ft into 3 for 6 etc after 6 months they get sold. Heating wise is snake mats 2ftx6" 3ftx6"etc and find with wooden vivs i can use one pulse stat for both with only a couple of degrees(F) difference. Other things i use are aquariums turned on there side with a bit of perspex ( dont forget the air holes ) bulldog clips its work to keep it secure.

The added bonus is that i can watch them all


----------



## ConnorTrussell (Apr 5, 2012)

Mal said:


> We use a mix of 33 litre and 50 litres RUBs in the main rack each housing a single adult. They have the same floor space, just different depths. For sub adults and small adults we have also begun to use the 24.5 litre RUBs. These are a bit harder to track down but their dimensions are exactly the same as the now defunct large contico tubs.
> 
> The videos of the small size tubs with multiple adult leos in each one that are circulating on you tube etc are awful. The saddest part is that some of these guys are big names in what is to them an industry. I just hope their practices dont creep into the hobby in this country.


Thank you for the reply, Wilkinson seem to have some pretty decent tubs at real ood prices I will probably start there. 

I know, I can't imagine keeping any animal like that. I was watching a video of a show and they kept the leos in the little tubs you buy crix and mealies in all day until sold, it was cringey and sad too see


----------



## loonymoony (Oct 22, 2009)

*Rub sizes.....*

_*Just think of your tubs as plastic vivs, instead of worrying about the litreage, remember min space for one adult is around 2ft (say 60-70cm) x 1.5ft (40-50cm), more will always be used, but gives you a starting base, height isn't really much of an issue, as they aren't good climbers (specially on the down) so best not to encourage high climbing anyways, so around a ft (30cm odd) is fine and will fit most racks without issue. Go for clear plastic giving you a nice viewing window, you can cover the back and one side to offer a feeling of security and for easy cleaning line with lino. 

As Mal has outlined far too many idiots on places like U-Tube show numerous Leo's kept in rediculously small dark 'trays', these usually have little in them for any kind of stimulation or environmental enrichment, as a pet keeper why have them and then have a situation where you can't see them going about their business and enjoy watching them doing so, after all isn't this part of the reasoning and pleasure of having them in the first place?*_


----------



## ConnorTrussell (Apr 5, 2012)

roddymclaren said:


> Call me silly but i dont use rubs. 3ft and 2ft vivs are so cheap second hand (usually with a heatmat and some lighting and othertimes including a matstat) from 20-30quid. i split 2ft in to 2 for 4 hatchlings , 3ft into 3 for 6 etc after 6 months they get sold. Heating wise is snake mats 2ftx6" 3ftx6"etc and find with wooden vivs i can use one pulse stat for both with only a couple of degrees(F) difference. Other things i use are aquariums turned on there side with a bit of perspex ( dont forget the air holes ) bulldog clips its work to keep it secure.
> 
> The added bonus is that i can watch them all


I agree you can get some good deals and vivs are far more better to the eye, but what I love about the rubs is that you can the same measurements as a viv, and it's very space efficient


----------



## Higgt4 (Apr 25, 2009)

Mal said:


> For sub adults and small adults we have also begun to use the 24.5 litre RUBs. These are a bit harder to track down but their dimensions are exactly the same as the now defunct large contico tubs.


I managed to get a hold of a bunch of the 24.5 litre RUB's just before the place stopped selling them, they have decent floor space and are not too high : victory:


----------



## lindac2012 (May 10, 2012)

The added bonus is that i can watch them all.


----------



## sheena is a gecko (Apr 22, 2011)

We use tubs for hatchlings and mostly vivs for the adults. For the couple that prefer to live in rubs like a couple of enigmas we have that seem to prefer a smaller space we use Wilkinsons 32 litre tubs. They're about £4 each and are around 2ft x 14 inches x 10 high. Really easy to keep a couple of spares in a cupboard too for emergencies, cleaning out etc.


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

I've been tempted to use the 64L with a flap down door at the front for my rack. Certainly a lot less stressful for the geckos being pulled out and pushed back in.


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

violentchopper said:


> I've been tempted to use the 64L with a flap down door at the front for my rack. Certainly a lot less stressful for the geckos being pulled out and pushed back in.


Until you open the front and crickets some a running at you :lol2:

The Ikea billy bookcases are cheap way of setting up a diy viv stack. £30 I think the tall one is in white or black and that gives you 6 sections as it comes and (you can buy extra shelves as they dont need a lot of height). Attach rails, vents or mesh panels and perspex/glass doors and you've got your vivs. You can even split each layer up into smaller vivs for youngsters or have hatchlings tubs along shelves with a heat strip.


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

James_and_Hana said:


> Until you open the front and crickets some a running at you :lol2:
> 
> The Ikea billy bookcases are cheap way of setting up a diy viv stack. £30 I think the tall one is in white or black and that gives you 6 sections as it comes and (you can buy extra shelves as they dont need a lot of height). Attach rails, vents or mesh panels and perspex/glass doors and you've got your vivs. You can even split each layer up into smaller vivs for youngsters or have hatchlings tubs along shelves with a heat strip.


Lol no that's cool cause I don't use crickets. I use roaches and they are kept in a cricket tub. I didn't actually
think of this though.


----------

